

How may times links shared on soc networking - gm
http://sharedcount.com

======
stevenou
This is pretty cool. It would be absolutely amazing if I could see the shared
count for my _site_ , not just for a _url_. In fact, I could probably submit a
list of URLs through the API to make things easier for you (although with the
way you're looking up the shares, I don't know if you'd end up hitting their
API limits trying to look up 1,000 URLs for a site). But that's something I
would find tremendously useful - just being able to see the shares on one
particular URL isn't that useful to me. Nonetheless, cool :)

------
daleharvey
This is pretty cool, I always pretty much ignored facebook and used twitter
search for twitter

so how do I find out where the comments are for my link?
[http://sharedcount.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Farandomurl.com%2F20...](http://sharedcount.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Farandomurl.com%2F2010%2F07%2F25%2Fhtml5-pacman.html)

------
pan69
Every single URL: "This is not a valid URL. Please try again."

Also, don't clear the input box each time I focus it. I might simply want to
correct a typo.

Other than that, it looks interesting.

~~~
mcdowall
Worked for me with with full address - <http://www.etc.com>

I did have to play around a bit to avoid those errors however

------
mickeyben
Very nice !

I'd pay for this applied to a domain with a date filter :-)

~~~
zmitri
You should check out BackType then. They offer analytics like this and much,
much more. Check it out <http://www.backtype.com>

~~~
mickeyben
This looks great ! Thanks

